# head and chin position



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

SoDak Dog said:


> I usually shoot Traditional but I am just starting to learn Oly recurve style. I seem to be having trouble with my chin position which changes my aim. Is there something that I can do to make sure my head and chin are in the same position (maybe like an anchor point)? I tend to raise and low my chin too much different every end and sometimes every shot. I anchor under the chin for Oly recurve and at the corner of mouth with trad style. I bring the string to my face and I do not use a kisser button. I shoot a Hoyt Excel formula 40# carbon 720 limbs-45# at draw length 30.5"
> This does not seem to be a problem when I shoot trad that I notice.
> Thanks for everyone's advise in advance.


Good question. However, you will get more & better response in the FITA forum:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=24

You are not wrong to post this here, but most of the coaches who respond are compound shooters. There are some seriously good Olympic recurve archers & coaches over there. And they seem happy to help archers with this type of question.

Allen


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

SoDak Dog said:


> I usually shoot Traditional but I am just starting to learn Oly recurve style. I seem to be having trouble with my chin position which changes my aim. Is there something that I can do to make sure my head and chin are in the same position (maybe like an anchor point)? I tend to raise and low my chin too much different every end and sometimes every shot. I anchor under the chin for Oly recurve and at the corner of mouth with trad style. I bring the string to my face and I do not use a kisser button. I shoot a Hoyt Excel formula 40# carbon 720 limbs-45# at draw length 30.5"
> This does not seem to be a problem when I shoot trad that I notice.
> Thanks for everyone's advise in advance.


Since you are NEW to ILF limbs, 40# limbs are a MASSIVE mistake. Find some 20# or 25# limbs and get some consistency in your form. Cannot care less if you "normally" shoot 50# trad limbs. You are already losing form (head HIGH and head LOW) from shot to shot, with your 40# ILF limbs. ILF limbs are all about CONTROL and repeatability and consistency of FORM. So, find some 20# limbs, and shoot at least 270 points at 20 yards...before you goto 25# ILF limbs. Scores will drop, as you learn CONTROL and CONSISTENCY for FORM with the 25# ILF limbs. Not about strength. Don't care how many pounds you can bench press. When you can nail a 270 score with the 25# limbs, then, goto 30# limbs. BASICS of ILF recurve form. LEVEL head, and LEVEL collar bones and LEVEL shoulders and LEVEL bow arm, when shooting a SHOULDER height target bullseye. T form.... It works.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

You should set your head level, slightly looking down your nose and be looking towards the target during the "Set" step. And do not move it through the rest of the shot process.


----------



## CoyoteRick (May 18, 2016)

Everything below is accurate and I would suggest following that advice! Also, make sure you're going to the FITA. That's the best possible area for you to learn this stuff!


----------

